# macodes petola care



## jojopotato25 (Jan 7, 2007)

i really dont want to kill mine. How do you care for this pretty little orchid?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I did a quick search and found this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23089


----------



## jojopotato25 (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet man,thanks.


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

I've discovered a terrestrial orchid forum for those who may be interested.

http://terrorchid.proboards27.com/index.cgi

Cheers.
Jim


----------

